
Sending Massive Emails Considered Harmful - schneems
https://www.schneems.com/2017/08/15/sending-massive-emails-considered-harmful/
======
schneems
Conversation at
[https://lobste.rs/s/w8rpwl/sending_massive_emails_considered...](https://lobste.rs/s/w8rpwl/sending_massive_emails_considered#c_erbfwt)

